# Capri Mini Fountain Pen Refills



## gimpy (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm am looking for the correct refills for the Capri Mini Fountain Pen. I have refills for other styles but they are to short for the capri mini.......could some one please lead me in the right direction please


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Sep 20, 2015)

After looking it up it seems to be a Classic pen, like the ones sold buy Woodturningz. If so, you can use the Schmidt type Exotic Blanks :: Refills, Inks & Nibs! :: Fountain Pen Nibs & Accessories :: Converter - Schmidt Threaded Style for Fountain Pens (K-6)
hope this helps
Joey


----------



## KenV (Sep 20, 2015)

gimpy said:


> I'm am looking for the correct refills for the Capri Mini Fountain Pen. I have refills for other styles but they are to short for the capri mini.......could some one please lead me in the right direction please




For a fountain pen, the ink cartridge (plastic tube with closed ends) is never too short -- but it can be too long.   The International refill is long and will not fit in some pens.   The shorter ones are a friction fit onto the feed and seem to work just fine.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you for your replies.......after a long search, I found that the make is a "Waterman" or "International Waterman".......Thank you all for your input


----------

